# Ladies and Gents, it is my proud privilege to present the latest philippek production



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Philippe, where are some new episodes? I'm going through withdrawal!!


----------



## Dwight_Schrute (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow Philippe! The consummate salesman! And I used to think John Madden had the ultimate job..... Keep up the great work and thanks for being such a quality guy. :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Just fantastic... and funny  White flag factory... :rofl: Great trip and fabulous reportage :clap: Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe it will go for MORE money as it was the car driven by Philippe Kahn. Kind of like getting a Babe Ruth baseball bat. Its just another piece of wood, but its value is increased by the previous owner. After all, you are Philippe Kahn !!  The dealer should have you go pick up lots of cars.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Apologies for the hiatus ladies and gents--had a little break for Memorial Day Weekend and had to put this project on hold. But I've got a few more episodes for you your quick perusal, and I'm working on a very nice one as we speak. Onward!

Episode 57:





Episode 58:





Episode 59:





Episode 60:





Episode 61:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

After the latest videos I'm wondering if I should buy another BMW or even bother going to Europe! Mind you, I would love to see the new M3 in Dakar yellow :thumbup:


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

On Episode 59 I've noticed a little hint that you might be convinced that M-DCT is the transmission to have. You sure praised it enough to almost make you a convert.

Another thing that I have noticed is that even though you don't speak french you didn't even return the lady's greeting and farewell. A simple hello would have done it. Let's not prolong the negative stereotype that europeans have about americans.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Trucheli beat me to it. Too good to return the toll attendant's cheerful, musical-sounding greeting? Personal note: French should always be spoken by its female inhabitants. The men should just shaddup. Geez - I even answer the recorded lady's voice on the Autostrada toll machines when she says in her strangely compelling voice, "arriverderci..". You even had a human.. A simple "bonjour" or "merci" would have sufficed.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Whew ... 61 episodes in one night ... I'm tired 

All I have to say is "thanks for doing what I could only want to do"!!! It's very fun to relive the ED and European experience through your endeavors.

My worst scenes so far are when you get on the gas in that thing ... I LOVE that sound and want my car now 

But, please, Philippe, when you get back to the States ... stop talking to people about eating roadside sausage. I'm pretty sure that would have the same connotation in LA as in CO


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> But, please, Philippe, when you get back to the States ... stop talking to people about eating roadside sausage. I'm pretty sure that would have the same connotation in LA as in CO


Damn.... wiping Coke off the computer screen... that was funny! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Great stuff Philippe.:thumbup:


----------



## SoCalRick (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, how did Philippe know that BMW was going to start offering Dakar Yellow as a color option on the M3? :dunno: It was just announced that Dakar Yellow will be available starting in July on the new M3 Edition Models.
I think he had access to some inside information. :bigpimp:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

SoCalRick said:


> Ok, how did Philippe know that BMW was going to start offering Dakar Yellow as a color option on the M3? :dunno: It was just announced that Dakar Yellow will be available starting in July on the new M3 Edition Models.
> I think he had access to some inside information. :bigpimp:


Now if they'd only bring back Laguna Seca Blue!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello kids--

I did notice that I curiously silent to the toll booth lady when I was going over the video. Can't explain why--you guys should know by now I'm definitely not the quiet type. Chalk it up to general fatigue and malaise, I guess.

Believe it or not I really had no inside information about Dakar Yellow, and I'm just as excited as you guys about it. Just one of those happy coincidences and I'm glad BMW is offering something more fun and a little less serious than black, white and gray.

Sorry I've slowed down on this project lately. Was out of town at a wrestling tournament over Memorial Day. Got 1st in freestyle and 2nd in greco for my age group. And yes there is video but I think I'll keep that to myself--while you folks might like to see me eat roadside sausage you probably don't want to see me in a singlet.

When I got back I 'upgraded' my editing software, which really means I've spent the past several days talking to tech support in India. Kinda frustrating, and I'm still not 100% happy with it, but I'm trying to put aside my perfectionist/OCD tendencies so I can at least keep the ball rolling on this labor of love. And so, without further ado--

Episode 62:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahh. Now this is beginning to resemble an actual trip report. A most enjoyable episode, and I really don't get French food. Please complete this saga to the exclusion of your extracurricular activities. Singlet indeed.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup

David, I heart you 

Now it's time to bring this down a beat or two. What's next is one of my favorite episodes. Top 5 for sure. While I was shooting it I was concerned that it might come off as a little contrived, a little fabricated. But as I watch it now I'm much more at ease with it, although I think it's curious that it just happened to come immediately after a light hearted restaurant review. A study in contrasts for sure. But all in all I think the timing is pretty good since we are just a few days away from the 65th anniversary of a day that changed the world forever. For any of you out there still alive who were a part of that effort, rest assured we will never forget.

Episode 63:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great food review Philippe... Makes me think you might have enjoyed your meal :yummy: Good commentary on Normandy Beach... The anniversary barely 5 days from now! I haven't been, but can imagine that it must be an emotional experience to anyone who knows the significant history of the area. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Did you ever figure out why the phone didn't work? Could be something we can avoid.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

@Nubee-- T-Mobile still does not have a satisfactory answer as to why my phone didn't work :dunno:

I'm sorry I've been such a slacker on this project. I could make excuses--work, software/hardware/editing issues, personal life. But I won't. 100% on me. I'm cranking through this narrative come hell or high water. There are a couple of episodes I'm still having trouble putting together (you'll notice the conspicuously absent Episode 64), but I'm not letting that stop me, and as soon as Tech Support in Mumbai gets back to me I will get you that episode. Apologies the new editing software is still cutting off the end of episodes, but oh well. So, without further ado:

Episode 65:





Episode 66:





Episode 67:





Episode 68:





Episode 69:





Episode 70:





Episode 71:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

I heart you right back, my Pinoy amigo. Just keep your distance with that damn singlet. 

I wanted to wait until today, June 6th, to respond to your Normandy drive ep. I think its honesty speaks for itself without any need to explain it. I don't think anyone who understands what those veterans did and what they sacrificed so that the modern world could breathe free cannot be understated, and similarly, can't help but evoke real emotions when visiting such hallowed ground. I've sure had my share when visiting exact spots where I knew for sure my dad had been, including the Remagen bridgehead and the spot where Hitler's picture window had been at the Berghof (photo below, left).

It looks as though your schedule was unfortunately too compressed to let you visit the many spots where history resonates in the Normandy area. Names like Utah, Gold, Juno and Sword, in addition to Omaha. Sainte Mere Eglise, La Fiere, the Merville and Audouville batteries. Pegasus Bridge, the Merville Draw, Brecourt Manor and Pointe du Hoc.

In my own family, we have both ends of the spectrum represented by these ordinary men put in extraordinary circumstances by the forces of history. My dad, whose tank battalion came ashore at Omaha Beach on D plus 45, fought in the Normandy breakout, the Bulge, Remagen and the race to Berchtesgaden. And Karen's uncle, who she never got to meet (photo below, right). His combat history began and ended on June 6th, jumping into Normandy from aircraft #1 with the 82nd Airborne and giving his life in the predawn hours to hold the bridge at La Fiere. One man who came home and went on with his life and started a family, including myself. And another, whose songs were never sung.

To these extraordinary men, whose numbers shrink every singe day, thank you. May you never be forgotten.

Pics below:
1. S/Sgt George Booth, tank commander, 774th Tank Battalion in the picture window of Hitler's Berghof, Berchtesgaden, 1945
2. T/5 John Kovalak, 507th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division, home on leave, 1942


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

More?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

wmo168 said:


> More?












David--thanks for sharing. You'd have to be completely ignorant not to feel something going through Normandy--at times I felt much the same when I visited Ground Zero. It's such a _heavy_ place, the very weight of it presses against soul hard and deep.

A couple more videos to share tonight as I edit and upload the night away. Dublin is so tantalizingly close my friends--thanks for sticking with me so far, I promise the best is yet to come.

Episode 72:





Episode 73:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Keep on truckin...

Episode 74:





Episode 75:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Episode 76:





Episode 77:





Episode 78:


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

Great story so-far keep the vids coming and keep your pecker up... and hope you drank plenty of Guiness...:beerchug:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Stay on target... Stay on target... Al... Most... There...

Episode 79:





Episode 80:


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

GOOD WORK!! Waiting for...


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

: popcorn: Have really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Ok, ok guys and gals...one more for today and then a little break, k? I do have to sell cars for a living after all.

This is another one of my favorites, one I could watch over and over. Sometimes things just work out and you capture one of life's great moments on video. I guess I should put a mild NSFW warning on this one, but it's very mild, and I may go back and do some slight editing to make it completely G-rated. But for now you get it all. Enjoy!

Episode 81:


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

Good one, pk. Made me miss my Nanay.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't see this thread falling to the third page after almost a week without an update. 

We want to know about the baby! PK, there is enough time to rest when you are dead- let's see the next video!


----------



## hbdb (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 

This thread is a classic... 48 episodes to go, the anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## mg e30 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey! Come on! I feel like I am back in my youth; I went to Saturday matinee cliffhangers and then couldn't wait for the next Saturday so I could see what happened. i:tsk:


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

mg e30 said:


> Hey! Come on! I feel like I am back in my youth; I went to Saturday matinee cliffhangers and then couldn't wait for the next Saturday so I could see what happened. i:tsk:


Oh geez, if he's only going to post a new episode every Saturday, I'll be on my next ED before he finishes :rofl:


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## Thomas76 (May 29, 2009)

Guys looks like Philippe is done with this thread. Just let it die. Besides was getting a little boring for my tastes. Became less about BMWs and Europe and more about his family with sappy songs.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Thomas76 said:


> Guys looks like Philippe is done with this thread. Just let it die. Besides was getting a little boring for my tastes. Became less about BMWs and Europe and more about his family with sappy songs.


This is a fair and just criticism. And it also kinda reminds me of how my high school wrestling coach used to motivate me to get off my ass.

So a fair warning in the spirit of full disclosure: Moving forward it does get even more personal, which admitedly gets more difficult for me, and a lot less interesting for most. I find myself editing more, second-guessing my choices, and realizing that I'm probably in over my head, maybe a little. Maybe a lot. But at the end of the day the one thing I truly own in this life is my integrity. And for that reason, and for so many others, we soldier on:

Episode 82:





Episode 83:





Episode 84:





Episode 85:





Episode 86:





Episode 87:


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Thomas76 said:


> Guys looks like Philippe is done with this thread. Just let it die. Besides was getting a little boring for my tastes. Became less about BMWs and Europe and more about his family with sappy songs.


Who died and appointed you taste Czar? You sir have a singular opinion.

Keep em' coming PK! Sappy songs and all...


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

Edhermosa said:


> Who died and appointed you taste Czar? You sir have a singular opinion.
> 
> Keep em' coming PK! Sappy songs and all...


+1 keep em' commin...and perhaps Edhermosa works for the government as chief Czar..


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

This is the last reminder that your car insurance is about to...

*bump


----------

